# Pins Too Proud In Through Dovetails



## LGLDSR73 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi All,

Making some Through Dovetails and the Pins are too proud, sticking out by 1/4". What is causing this?

Many thanks,

Lyman


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

The distance between the end of the board and the dovetail shoulders is not the thickness of your material


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I guess you might see that your marking gauge setting slipped when you were marking the pin board?


----------



## LGLDSR73 (Jul 24, 2013)

> I guess you might see that your marking gauge setting slipped when you were marking the pin board?
> 
> - BigMig


Thanks Mike. It's dead on.

Best,

Lyman


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

are the thicknesses of the 2 boards the same? If not, that could be the issue -


----------



## LGLDSR73 (Jul 24, 2013)

> The distance between the end of the board and the dovetail shoulders is not the thickness of your material
> 
> - Ken Masco


Thanks Ken. How do I correct for that? Stock is 3/4".

Best,

Lyman


----------



## LGLDSR73 (Jul 24, 2013)

> are the thicknesses of the 2 boards the same? If not, that could be the issue -
> 
> - BigMig


Yessir, 3/4".

Lyman


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

What method did you use to make the joint? I can't really imagine a scenario where you could get 1/4 inch off when cutting the joint by hand. One possible source of error in that process might be to chisel directly on the marking gauge line before removing enough waste, which can push the chisel back, but no way you could end up that far off.

On the other hand, if you're using a router and jig something could possibly go wonky.


----------



## LGLDSR73 (Jul 24, 2013)

> What method did you use to make the joint? I can t really imagine a scenario where you could get 1/4 inch off when cutting the joint by hand. One possible source of error in that process might be to chisel directly on the marking gauge line before removing enough waste, which can push the chisel back, but no way you could end up that far off.
> 
> On the other hand, if you re using a router and jig something could possibly go wonky.
> 
> - jdh122


Hi Jeremy,

Router and Porter Cable 4216 Jig. Followed all steps in the manual and watched several videos of others using the same Jig - no issues. Hence I'm perplexed.

Thanks,

Lyman


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Router and Porter Cable 4216 Jig. Followed all steps in the manual and watched several videos of others using the same Jig - no issues. Hence I m perplexed.
> 
> - LGLDSR73


Your template is set too far back, so your pins are being cut too deep (long).


----------



## LGLDSR73 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Router and Porter Cable 4216 Jig. Followed all steps in the manual and watched several videos of others using the same Jig - no issues. Hence I m perplexed.
> 
> - LGLDSR73
> 
> ...


Hi Rich,

I will give that a try in the next 30 minutes. Thanks!

Lyman


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Hi Rich,
> 
> I will give that a try in the next 30 minutes. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Here is where to set it. The two brass wheels behind the brackets on each end act as stops, and the knobs tighten to lock the template in place.. There's a notch in the fingers of the template to use as a rough guide, but getting it perfect will take some test cuts.


----------



## LGLDSR73 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Hi Rich,
> 
> I will give that a try in the next 30 minutes. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Rich,

Thank you very much for going through the trouble of finding the graphic, much appreciated! Seriously, thanks!

Best,

Lyman


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Thank you very much for going through the trouble of finding the graphic, much appreciated! Seriously, thanks!
> 
> - LGLDSR73


Happy to help. That setting is dependent on the thickness of the tail board. Once you get it set, you'll only have to change it if that board thickness changes.

I should have asked you if you were doing half blind or through dovetails, since the 4216 can do both. What I've been discussing relates to half blind cuts. Through dovetails are adjusted by the depth of cut.


----------



## LGLDSR73 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Thank you very much for going through the trouble of finding the graphic, much appreciated! Seriously, thanks!
> 
> - LGLDSR73
> 
> ...


No problem. I am doing Through Dovetails. Adjusting the template forward took care of the Pins being too long but now there's too much slop in the Tails. Flush fit otherwise.

Thanks again Rich!

Lyman


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

too much time and wood wasted for setup; unless you have hundreds of dovetails to do with the same thickness boards.
look here:





but for a useful how to, look at this:


----------



## LGLDSR73 (Jul 24, 2013)

> too much time and wood wasted for setup; unless you have hundreds of dovetails to do with the same thickness boards.
> look here:
> 
> 
> ...


Great! Thank you, will check those out!
Best,
Lyman


----------

